# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Co to jest FT 4

## focus9

Badanie FT4 dotyczy również stężenia wolnych hormonów tarczycy w organizmie. Wykonuje się je przy dokładnej diagnostyce tarczycy. Co dokładnie przedstawia to badanie i o czym może świadczyć ?

----------

